# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Dploiement d'une application avec Crystal Report pour Visual Studio (CRforVS_13_0_4)

## souya02

Bonsoir,

Jai du mal  trouver une solution concernant la cration du Setup incluant le Crystal Report.

Les outils de dveloppement que jutilise sont : Visual Studio 2010, Sql server 2008, et Crystal Report pour visual studio (CRforVS_13_0_4). Je suis arrive jusqu llaboration des tats dimpression, et cela marche sans grands soucis, mon problme se situe au niveau de la cration du setup de lapplication, comment pourrais-je inclure le Crystal Report dans le setup, pour pouvoir afficher mes tats dimpression dans un autre pc dans lequel  ni le Visual Studio, ni le Crystal Report pour Visual Studio sont installs ?

Aussi, jai remarqu une chose qui me drange dans laspect esthtique dun tat Crystal Report, en insrant des lments dans un tat, et en cliquant sur lun des lments lors de lexcution,  ce dernier change dapparence, et parat encadr, est-ce quil y aurait un moyen dy remdier  ?

Merci pour laide.

----------


## hamdinebil

http://forums.asp.net/t/1851727.aspx...ue+for+VS2010+

----------


## djelloharmel

Bonjour,
*hamdinebil*, ton lien est en anglais et en plus il n'est pas explicite si on s'efforce  comprendre.
Lis soigneusement le forum  l'adresse http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...-installer-cr/ et tu t'en sortiras peut tre

----------


## dm38

salut
dsl j'ai pas la solution mais j'aurai la mme problmatique rapidement.

par contre je n'arrive pas a rendre mes rapports dynamique, 
je m'explique  
 - mes rapports sont bas sur un fichier dsn pour la connection ODBC
 - je n'arrive pas en programmation a faire re excuter le rapport il s'affiche bien si j'enregistre les donne dans le rapport mais je n'arrive pas a le faire en dynamique

ce fonctionnement est t'il possible ?
si oui as tu un bout de code que le fait ?

merci d'avance pour ton aide

----------


## djelloharmel

En fouillant pour dployer mon application, je suis tomb sur cet outil  cette adresse: http://downloads.businessobjects.com...bit_13_0_7.zip
Le hic, aprs installation, lorsque j'excute mon application, il me ramne le message d'erreur suivante:


```

```

Je crois que c'est la dernire tape de dploiement.

----------


## djelloharmel

allez sur le lien http://scn.sap.com/docs/DOC-7824 et tlcharger les fichiers de distributions selon votre version de Visual Studio.
Pour vb2010 et plus, tlcharger le composant CRRedist2008_x86 et installer le avant d'installer le fichier tlcharg plus haut.
a marche pour moi sur toutes les machines clientes

----------


## dm38

bonjour djelloharmel

dans tes projets, tes rapports sont excuter par ton appli .net ou alors juste la visualisation d'un rapport enregistrer avec les data ?
car j'ai des soucis mes rapports pointent sur un fichier dsn que mon application modifie directement
et ensuite je veux que mon rapport se r-excute pour avoir les bonne data

et je n'y arrive pas avec CR2013 pour.net

merci d'avance pour ton aide

@+

----------

